# Aired Out Allroad suspension



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

Might sound dumb, but anyone here have a pic of an allroad completely aired out? Sounds like enough of them leak air out so figure SOMEONE will have a pic of it. Either that or just a really low allroad on stock air struts. Contemplating getting allroad suspension on my W8 and using an aftermarket tank/compressor/management. Sort of a "bolt-on" air ride kit. But if it doesn't go any lower than I am on coilovers, probably wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

sdavis872 said:


> Might sound dumb, but anyone here have a pic of an allroad completely aired out? Sounds like enough of them leak air out so figure SOMEONE will have a pic of it. Either that or just a really low allroad on stock air struts. Contemplating getting allroad suspension on my W8 and using an aftermarket tank/compressor/management. Sort of a "bolt-on" air ride kit. But if it doesn't go any lower than I am on coilovers, probably wouldn't be worth it.


 the oem allroad air setup is so expensive i think using an aftermarket kit would be a better option. and im sure a bolt on kit already exists.


----------



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

ShadowWabbit said:


> the oem allroad air setup is so expensive i think using an aftermarket kit would be a better option. and im sure a bolt on kit already exists.


 Bolt on kit is like $4k, where used OEM can be had for a few hundred, and replacement aftermarket bags for oem all road is still much cheaper than an full aftermarket bolt on it.


----------



## Slowdown (Feb 22, 2012)

I can tell you that that stock allroad suspension likely won't go as low as you want without modification of the struts and other things. 

I'm not familiar with the Passat suspension, but if it is using the same struts as the C5 A6, then swapping over the the allroad suspension would likely raise your ride height a bit: The stock a6 suspension is a tad shorter than the allroad airbags when they are at their lowest ride point. (driving around on the bump stops would be the only lower thing to do, but I could see that getting you into Big trouble) 

The allroad airbags could be modified to work. My Allroad is riding on stock A6 Struts and springs, but it rides much higher because the lower part of the struts were cut, extended and re-welded. I can tell you that the front Airspring struts have enough room that you could conceivably pull out as much as 3 inches, but I have no idea what the rear struts look like.


----------



## spinningpedals (Nov 12, 2010)

There is a lot of work, consider a donor car if you are really motivated, just get an Allroad, or a VW Phaeton if you have taken a liking to the OEM Air ride.. just go coil overs its much for cost effective, plus it will handle better.. I love my 01 Allroad, but I'm still not sure I'd purchase another air ride car.


----------



## spinningpedals (Nov 12, 2010)

Here is more food that you may want, but just remembered, you asked

follow this link to the: Pneumatic suspension system part 1
Pneumatic suspension system part 2

www.volkspage.net/technik


----------



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't think you realize that it in no way would be more difficult than installing aftermarket air ride. The only thing I'd plan on using is the allroad struts, all the air lines and management would be aftermarket, not OEM.


----------

